# International Shipping



## Domboslice (Nov 16, 2011)

I plan to launch my website for my new clothing brand in a few months and I had a few questions for people who started out with their brand selling strictly via an online shop. 

Did you begin shipping international right off the bat? If so would you recommend just starting out by selling domestic within the U.S. only to get used to the flow of fulfillment? I hear that shipping international can be more of a hassle than it can be good in terms of making a profit...although this varies from situation to situation, I've been told that sometimes avoiding international shipping all together can be better?

I don't want to lose potential sales to international customers, but also don't want to be spending a lot of time dealing with custom issues, shipping overseas, and spending more time on those issues than the business and marketing aspects. 

Any recommendations? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Invent Clothing (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi,

For the odd sales you do get abroad you could try a full service white label fulfilment company, ie they print and ship just those orders under your brand?

How are you doing it currently are you shipping / printing it all yourself?


----------



## Domboslice (Nov 16, 2011)

Invent Clothing said:


> Hi,
> 
> For the odd sales you do get abroad you could try a full service white label fulfilment company, ie they print and ship just those orders under your brand?
> 
> ...


Haven't started yet, online shop opens in a few months. I'm thinking of just starting out shipping within U.S. only to get used to the fulfillment process before I get into international orders. I outsource the printing but will take care of shipping myself.


----------

